# Helmet cam ???



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

So whats everyone useing for helmet cams ?? which ones do u like?? Looking to buy one so firgured i'd start here !!!


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.goprocamera.com/


best camera u can buy...here is a vid taken wit it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

GoPro is a great camera. I use a Contour HD. Mine is the older 720 but the new ones are 1080p. I have some vids in the media section.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

I use the VIO POV 1.5. Here's a link to some vid's I posted here using it and my Canon G11. If you get the mounting kit with it you can pretty much mount it anywhere you want on your quad. Having a built in monitor for playback is great and the remote is really handy as well. You can also submerge the whole thing without worrying to much about it leaking. It may not be a supposed HD camera but I think it takes better video than a lot of the other ones I've tested and seen. And the fact that it's a product of Michigan doesn't hurt.

It costs more than most of the others but I think it's worth the added price if you can afford it.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I use the GoPro Hero Wide.....realy happy with it, has 170 deg wide angle so no stuffing around aiming it like you have to with cams that are not wide angle. The draw back to that is everything looks a bit further away than it realy is. There is now a HD version of this cam that is suppose to be even better.....a m8 just bought one but we haven't tried it out yet. I have some footage up in the media section " Down Under Ride Part 1" you can check out.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help!! Man them GO Pro cams are sweet!!! greatb picture..


----------



## tgunn1 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you go to Kawieriders.com under the brute force section at about page 3 there is a thread titled "HD you tube videos". The guy is from canada and has a bunch of rides on video he shot with a GoPro HD helmet cam. The best thing is he's riding a Brute. You can go right to his youtube page and watch all videos.....very cool. Almost pulled the plug on one of these today myself but ended up buying a Dynatek instead. Helmet cam will have to wait a couple of more weeks.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive always wanted a GoPro but didn't want to spend the $200+ for a helmet cam. Buddy of mine had the regular wide version and it nice but he told me about another camera he found. He had bought a few high definition spy cameras off eBay. The first one is a MD80 (good video but kind of akward shape) and the other one is a Car Key spy camera (good video but takes up alot of memory, the looks like an alarm transmitter. He bought each one for about $10 online and spent another $7 or so on a micro SDcard. They are small and light enough that you could you some plastic velcro to attach it to the helmet or pretty much anywhere. 

Here is a video he took aboard his Honda RC51. I did some research and you need to by a certain SD card and the video quality will turn out better.

Not sure if the link will work bc I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I finally ordered myself a GoPro. Received a Flip Slide HD for xmas and decided Id return it for a GoPro since I wouldn't ever use the Flip (especially since my iphone has better quality video). Ended up getting back enough to purchase the GoPro Hero 960P HD camera and still had 20 or so dollars left on my BestBuy card. Also just purchased a 16gb SDHC card from New Egg. Once it comes in I'll shoot some videos and let you guys know how I like it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good. You should like it fine. They are a great camera.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I got the Go Pro HD for Christmas. I haven't had much opportunity to work wih it yet. So I can't give a review of it. So far I really like it. The highest resolution is 1080p. To the best of my knowledge the field of view automatically adjusts from 170 degrees (lower resolution) to 127 degrees with the resolution settings. I posted my first attempt at video with it it under the digital camera thread.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Good deal, im sure i'll love it. Knowing me I'll be using it on everything I do. POV ROCKS!!!!


----------

